# Recall of old APC surge strips - prior to 2003



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://recall.apc.com/en

This recall affects Series 7 and Series 8 surge strips made between 1993 and 2002. Damages include $916,000 to a home and over $700,000 to a medical facility.

It's kind of pathetic, I have one of these in my living room, from 1994. But then it still worked so why replace it (until now).

They will replace it with a similar current model, allow 12 weeks. No need to send in the old one, they want a picture of the sticker with the model and serial number. Make sure the image is under 2 meg.

http://recall.apc.com/en
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Schneider-Electric-Recalls-APC-Surge-Protectors/


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have one at work, well I did until yesterday when I tossed it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm going to check our server room, I swear I saw something like one in there one time, though not in use.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Crikey! I probably have half a dozen around the house, and have installed upwards of 30 at least for customers. Many of the latter I won't have a record of who has 'em.

Several of mine are bolted to the back of a heavy (and pretty much immobile) entertainment center. And of course the tag is on the back, LOL.

As I recall, those units when new were VERY highly regarded.

Sorry to hear about this problem.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I have one NIB, checked date code and it is 08, so have at least one good one, whew !!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

APC was always pretty highly regarded, not sure how they have been under Schneider Electric.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm kind of curious just how many of those reported fires were associated with someone making the mistake of plugging these strips into the output of a cheap older (square wave) UPS. That combination has been a known potential fire-starter for many years. To this day, I go out of my way to not plug any kind of surge suppressor into a UPS, even though modern UPSes and suppressors are much less likely to have these issues.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Looks like I've got at least 3 from 2001. Don't recall why I bought so many in 2001. I guess I will file claims and see what they send.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Maybe that is the "abnormal power condition". I was thinking a surge.

When you put what you have into the form. It will tell you what it's being replaced with. I'm getting a P7V.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

That was pretty painless. I was expecting to submit three requests but they allow multiple devices per request.

I don't buy many of these anymore as I'm using APC Back-UPS Pro for most electronics these days. Glad to see they are standing behind their products.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Never thought about a square wave UPS driving a heavily filtered surge strip.

That would imply quite a bit of dissipation.


Ouch.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I don't have any APC surge strips - just UPC's. The surge protectors I have are from a variety of sources. The one I have on my family room HT system is a Panamax -- a highly regarded brand.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I browsed through this thread a while ago thinking it didn't apply to me.
Saturday, my wife announced it was time to re-arange the bedroom which included removing a large desk and replacing it with a smaller one. The desk is also now in a different area which required moving the PC and all its acoutrements.
In moving, guess whay I found? A Series 7 APC strip hiding behind the subwoofer.
Good thing I didn't catch on fire!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I think for the average homeowner there is little likelyhood of a fire.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Probably so, but I'd still advise anyone with one to either replace it under the recall or get rid of it.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I got my response from Schneider electric (owner of APC). My replacement Pro7T will be sent Jan 20, 2014. 12 weeks as advertised.


----------

